# Lost My Wallet, What to do? Freeze Credit?



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello, I lost my wallet last night. All my credit cards are being replaced. So that is not a problem.

However, like an idiot, I had my SIN card in the wallet along with my driver's license. So I am worried that someone could apply for credit in my name.

I've tried to figure out how to freeze my credit in Canada, but I mostly get information for Americans?

Anyone here have any advice?

Thanks.
*
EDIT/UPDATE: *I've placed a credit alert with both Credit Bureaus in Canada. I've also cancelled all credit cards and am getting replacements. A new Health Card is in the mail, as well. Now I just have to go to a Ontario Service Centre to replace my driver's license. That will be fun, woohoo!

A good resource for people who have lost their wallet is the Gov. of Ontario website, here: http://www.ontario.ca/en/life_events/wallet/004542.html

Thanks mode3our for filling me in on who are the credit bureaus in Canada.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

investnoob said:


> However, like an idiot, I had my SIN card in the wallet along with my driver's license. So I am worried that someone could apply for credit in my name.
> 
> I've tried to figure out how to freeze my credit in Canada, but I mostly get information for Americans?


My wallet was pick pocketed when I was living temporarily in Quebec, and they got my SIN card as well

Call TransUnion and Equifax and tell them to red flag your account since you lost your wallet. This means from now on when you apply for credit, it will come up red and you will always have to "prove you identity" to a creditor or something (not the CSR at the store, but someone over the phone) *This is probably how it should be all the time anyways* and maybe everyone should just red flag their account really. However, because it is unusual the CSR will look at you like you have bad credit or a hassle etc and be confused or not know what to do since normally they just give out credit like candy. It takes about 5 mins to "prove your identity" over the phone by asking some basic standard questions (that any good thief could probably figure out online)

Mothers maiden name? Birthday? Nobody else knows that stuff right? I would check your TransUnion and Equifax files regularly from now on, like everyone should do anyways


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks mode3our. I'll have to call those credit rating companies on monday to report this as they don't appear to have an emergency service. 

Thanks.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

i would also go as far as purchasing identity theft protection from them (equi and transunion) for the next couple of years.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

They sell ID theft protection? So *that's* why it's so easy to steal someone's ID.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

^ it is often a rider on either your home insurance policy or the title insurance policy.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

I placed a credit alert with Transunion. I am now trying to do the same with Equifax, but it is proving pretty difficult. 

Thanks for the info guys.

edit: what is interesting is that Transunion had my first name wrong. They had the female variant rather than the male variant. Now they want me to mail/fax an "update" to my name. HAHA. I find it funny that they use the word "update" rather than correction. Like they couldn't possibly have gotten the name wrong themselves.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

You probably have to prove it's you with a photocopy of the ID that was stolen. What a joke. Fax is such poor quality, anyone could change your name haha


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I thought that was funny. I just have to provide a fax copy or photocopy. It would be fairly easy to manufacture that. I don't know what kind of system they have in place to verify the documents. 

Would they call the issuing office of the id? 

Ugh, I figured the 100 bucks that was in my wallet would be my stupid tax. But it looks like I have a larger bill to pay.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

I've updated my first post. If interested, people can have a look there.

All that is left is to buy a new wallet. Hmmm wondering what kind to get.


----------

